# How reluctant are you to "like" posts?



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you reluctant to at all? Explain if you wish....


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't read every post. There are certain threads I would avoid at all costs. But, when I get a nice thread on a sensible topic and people are arguing in a friendly way, then it nice to show appreciation, even if posters are taking the opposite point of view. It is even nicer when they make a particularly elegant or witty remark. Hence like quite a bit, it shows my appreciation.

Even more interesting, do you rate threads?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I certainly won't like the post saying "I like Mozart's 39th, cool piece!!!!" just because I find the work magnificent myself, does it mean I'm "reluctant"? I guess so, I observe that most people are willing to give their likes on such basis.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I only like what I like. I don't like posts based on posters names or based my favourite composers. Like Taggart, I don't read every thread, I dip in and whatever takes my fancy I'll spin down it, tapping likes on what I like.

In the current listening thread I find a lot to like, because I also treat this thread as a suggestions thread, and also a way to glean information. I have noticed there are people who are scroungy with their likes, but that's prolly cos they didn't see too much they like!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I like to "like"--though I read quickly, and sometimes selectively and arbitrarily even when I'm inside a thread. 

Often I'll hold off on a "like" for something I like, because it's so good I want to give it one after I've responded so that they'll see my reply--and then I never get around to it! My apologies!

:lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I just liked every post in this thread. No need to elaborate.  

When I'm not being just plain silly, though, i tend to go with liking pleasant and funny posts, not too reluctantly. 

I also tend to have nightmares that I didn't do my English homework. Forget my tendencies.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's a matter of editorial expertise, and a wish to help improve TC.

What else could it possibly be?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I treat the "like" button as if, in the presence of the poster, they would see me smiling. I think it adds a human factor.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I use the like button whenever i reply someone, so they check if i have written them back.

And hopefully you get confused as well.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> I use the like button whenever i reply someone, so they check if i have written them back.
> 
> And hopefully you get confused as well.


Actually, I do this too!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I treat the "like" button as if, in the presence of the poster, they would see me smiling. I think it adds a human factor.


A "like" always seems happier than a  to me. It's hard to make the latter come across as truly friendly. One person who manages it is Itullian, who uses that emoticon like a painter uses paint. The man's an artist.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> I use the like button whenever i reply someone, so they check if i have written them back.
> 
> And hopefully you get confused as well.


I do this as well! It's like calling them back to the thread.... Do people actually check their likes? I do....


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I have asked for this before, but no one understood what i ment. We are using the like button to remind people that we have replied them. Why not have a own feature that when you reply someone they get a notification saying "someone has replied to your post". Then maybe we don't feel like we have to like every little triviality.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> I have asked for this before, but no one understood what i ment. We are using the like button to remind people that we have replied them. Why not have a own feature that when you reply someone they get a notification saying "someone has replied to your post". Then maybe we don't feel like we have to like every little triviality.


For that to work, the 'mechanism' would have to see _Reply with Quote_. That may require digging into the code a ways. If so, its probably restricted to the software owners? Aside from that potential problem, the idea has merit. Hmm... unless it fosters more conflicts between members. We are not all of us composed of sweetness and light, eh?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not reluctant at all. If I like, I like. 
Sometimes I just forget though.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

> For that to work, the 'mechanism' would have to see Reply with Quote. That may require digging into the code a ways. If so, its probably restricted to the software owners? Aside from that potential problem, the idea has merit. Hmm... unless it fosters more conflicts between members. We are not all of us composed of sweetness and light, eh?


I agree that the idea has merit, but I also don't think there's anything all that wrong with people getting a few unmerited "likes" in most circumstances. I actually find it pleasant to know that some people--myself included--occasionally get away with a little something.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ravndal said:


> I have asked for this before, but no one understood what i ment. We are using the like button to remind people that we have replied them. Why not have a own feature that when you reply someone they get a notification saying "someone has replied to your post". Then maybe we don't feel like we have to like every little triviality.


Technically, this option already exists - it's called subscription. Not perfect, but if you subscribe to a thread, you get notified whenever people post on it, whether they are responding to you or not.

if it's worth responding to, it can't be *that* trivial can it?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I 'like' quite a lot, for many reasons - acknowledgment, agree with the post, disagree but think it's admirably honest, find the wording elegant, want to show good will before disagreeing; as someone says above, it's a smile.

I too have noticed that when someone 'likes' one of my posts, they usually go on to add a pertinent post of their own. That's quite handy too.

However, I have become charier of late. Partly, I don't *need* to read so many threads now that we have the 'activity' page alerting us to where Friends have been; partly I *couldn't *read all the small threads that are popping up these days; and partly I have learned that liking posts on 'controversial' threads seems to lead on to *argy-bargy*, which I hate.

All good: I'm learning *a bit of self-control* in my old age!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> A "like" always seems happier than a  to me. It's hard to make the latter come across as truly friendly. *One person who manages it is Itullian, who uses that emoticon like a painter uses paint. The man's an artist.*




Thank you so much Blancrocher. 
I wish I were an artist.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Thank you so much Blancrocher.


It was the least I could do. Sometimes a "like" just doesn't cover it.

 (If I may :lol


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Someguy is the only really active poster I know of here, who has never "liked" a post. I find someguy a fascinating individual.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

tdc said:


> Someguy is the only really active poster I know of here, who has never "liked" a post. I find someguy a fascinating individual.


That's _some guy_. I'm sure that he would 'like' posts if he read any that deserved it. Entities on his level are sticklers for quality.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Not at all  I think it's cathartic to let people know that you like what they are saying and to, in turn, know that people are liking what you say as well.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Itullian said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thank you so much Blancrocher.
> I wish I were an artist.


Aw, Itullian, you are so _sweet!_ 
You just made me smile. Again. 

(Pfffft-haaahahahaa! Look at the ^^^^^size of that thing!!)


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I voted the first option "needs to be worthy". I've never been on a forum with a like option. Since I'm a newcomer, my tendency is to click the button if someone states something equal or better than I would have (saving me the bother of typing), or I really dig what you are listening to but have nothing to add at the moment.

However, the absence of me not "liking" means little. This site has more topics that I can deal with at this time, considering my schedule. I am "come and go" until the snow flies.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm too lazy to like everything that I may potentially like. I usually like things that I agree with, things that I find amusing, or things I feel I want to respond to with another post, for one reason or other.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I only like posts if I really love them. I don't see much point in liking every post that I agree with or enjoy reading, so I reserve it for posts that are truly well-written, or that have something in them that really connects with me.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> I only like posts if I really love them. I don't see much point in liking every post that I agree with or enjoy reading, so I reserve it for posts that are truly well-written, or that have something in them that really connects with me.


I just liked your post, because I like that opinion. I like what I like. I like likes as well! Need I say more?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

tdc said:


> Someguy is the only really active poster I know of here, who has never "liked" a post. I find someguy a fascinating individual.


He is not the only one!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ravndal said:


> . . . Why not have a own feature that when you reply someone they get a notification saying "someone has replied to your post". Then maybe we don't feel like we have to like every little triviality.


We already have such a feature ... it's called _Subscribing_ to a thread. There are several options for notification of posting activity.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Krummhorn said:


> We already have such a feature ... it's called _Subscribing_ to a thread. There are several options for notification of posting activity.


None of those options address _Ravndal_'s issue; the subscription is not specific to his posts, only the thread they are in. Also, the 'notification' should appear under the 'notifications' header, not _automatically_ via email.

Please fix all that stuff, _Kh_. Any time this week will be OK.


----------

